# Dovetail Joint - Drawer Project



## Kokopelli (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Routers of the world. My reason for joining your forums is because I got fed up with the kitchen drawer pressed wood inside fronts breaking at the joints. I decided to make replacement drawers with dovetail joints, and re-using the existing outside front panels. They are a rich wood with an unusual grain and of course match all the doors. Some say ash. I think not. I've signed up for an 8-hour dovetail joint course this coming Saturday. I'm starting from scratch - will need to buy whatever equipment and materials needed for my project. I'll probably be asking a lot of questions. Thanks for reading.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Take a browse through some of our dovetail threads and you will find there are a number of ways and jigs to make dovetails. You might find some information and questions you can ask about in your class.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Kokopelli. Welcome to the RouterForums. For becoming a member of our community, I thank you.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Dovetails cut with a router jig are very strong and make great joints for drawers. Make sure that the tails are on the sides of the drawers and the pins on the front and rear, for the best mechanical strength. I also like router-cut box joints (also sometimes called finger joints) for drawers too. I have a basic Porter-Cable half-blind jig that I use for dovetails, and it works well and isn't terribly expensive. I'd like a Leigh or Keller jig, but they're a little beyond my means.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lex

Here's a little dovetail jig that should be in your means (40.oo bucks) and it works just like the Keller jig..  and for both types of dovetails with just one jig..

The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

======


LexB said:


> Dovetails cut with a router jig are very strong and make great joints for drawers. Make sure that the tails are on the sides of the drawers and the pins on the front and rear, for the best mechanical strength. I also like router-cut box joints (also sometimes called finger joints) for drawers too. I have a basic Porter-Cable half-blind jig that I use for dovetails, and it works well and isn't terribly expensive. I'd like a Leigh or Keller jig, but they're a little beyond my means.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> Hello Routers of the world. My reason for joining your forums is because I got fed up with the kitchen drawer pressed wood inside fronts breaking at the joints. I decided to make replacement drawers with dovetail joints, and re-using the existing outside front panels. They are a rich wood with an unusual grain and of course match all the doors. Some say ash. I think not. I've signed up for an 8-hour dovetail joint course this coming Saturday. I'm starting from scratch - will need to buy whatever equipment and materials needed for my project. I'll probably be asking a lot of questions. Thanks for reading.


Koko..

you going old school with these or plan on using a router?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ that looks like a great jig. I wish they sold it in Canada.  By the time I order it and pay for shipping and customs it's over $100.00!  I can't order it from Amazon in Canada so the only place I can get it is from General tools USA. 54.99 + 28.50 shipping + 20.00 taxes and duties. Hard to believe I live in a civilized country!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Half-blind dovetails are good joint for kitchen drawers as the front is the front face or covered by an applied face in which you would not see the joint until the drawer is opened anyway. If using drawer slides you can use under mount slides such as those made by Blum & others. They will not show when drawer is opened as to completely showcase your joint when drawer is opened.


----------



## Kokopelli (Apr 22, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Koko..
> 
> you going old school with these or plan on using a router?


How perceptive of you to ask that question. I took the class Saturday, learned how: made a small box there with router & template from 1 x 4 poplar stock - a great looking dovetail joint if I do say so myself. Facing $250-$300 expense on router & template, decided to go the old school. I guess that means I'm now in the wrong forum. I'm looking for a used back saw with close to 20 tpi.


----------



## Kokopelli (Apr 22, 2010)

jlord said:


> Half-blind dovetails are good joint for kitchen drawers as the front is the front face or covered by an applied face in which you would not see the joint until the drawer is opened anyway. If using drawer slides you can use under mount slides such as those made by Blum & others. They will not show when drawer is opened as to completely showcase your joint when drawer is opened.


I wouldn't mind the joint showing and since I took the class I've decided to find a fine tooth rip back saw and do the "through" dovetail joints by hand. Thanks for the links.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Koko...your in the right place.. more or less *L*... alot of wood working to be done without using a router.. The nice thing about going about it the way you are is that you will need a certain number of handtools to get going. Every one of those tools will serve you well in many other operations in the workshop. the same could easily be argued for a router. 

If its dovetails your after for starters.. you can get away with just a one or two chisels to start. A fishtail design would suite this specific task best..a good standard dovetail design would be a second choice..size of chisel is kind of a personnel thing..I like 3/8th or 1/2".. there is a difference between a fishtail DT chisel and a carving fishtail..just an FYI You'll need a means by which to sharpen the chisels. A good dovetail guage (a good ole bevel will work if you know what your doing) a good saw, I preferre pull saws, BUTTTTTtTTTTT never had my hands on a highend quality backsaw...

more often than not, I use a jig for my DT's, but on the rare occasion that I do make em by hand.. there's nothing like it!! Happy cutting..


----------

